# Expression of interest



## shumaila (Jan 15, 2013)

HI,
Can anyone help me with expression of interest letter for australia? what should be included in the letter and how to write a letter. Do I need to write two letters as me and my husband both are apply on independent immigration??


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2013)

Have you looked at the skill select site? SkillSelect

Are you eligible for a visa? Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration

Skilled Occupation Lists (Formerly Known as Form 1121i) Do you have a skilled occupation that is in demand? 


Simply you dont write a letter. Once you have established you are eligible for a visa you get your skills assessed. 
Collect evidence for your application.
Submit your expression of interest online.

Wait until you get an invite then apply.


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> Have you looked at the skill select site? SkillSelect
> 
> Are you eligible for a visa? Australian Visa Wizard - Visas & Immigration
> 
> ...


Hello Shel,

Her question is not the EOI. Her question is, for 489/190 Visa, you first need to write a letter to the Regional Certifying bodies as to why you want to migrate or come to Australia stating your interests. FYI, I am posting the authentic website below. 

Regional Development Australia - Southern Inland - Guidelines for submitting a State Sponsored Migration (Subclass 489) Application

And she was behind, how to write a content for that initial communication email.

If you have any directions on it, throw.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

And you're replying now to a 4 month old post when the op has never logged in since why? Bored?


----------



## jre05 (Feb 16, 2013)

_shel said:


> And you're replying now to a 4 month old post when the op has never logged in since why? Bored?


No Shel, I am eagerly awaiting to experience a leisure, I am never bored. Thanks for bringing it to the notice that its 4 months old thread, however, I was aware of that  

With my information above here, it could be easily inferred by anyone that, I have posted my message today, because I am also in pursuit of the format  Also, it is very clear that, I requested you to throw some insights if you have, which clearly says I am also in need of direction  

The thread starter didn't turned back, because she didn't found the information she wanted. Else, I guess she should have acknowledged back.

Hey, I have been taught that, its impudent to start a sentence with "And" in certain contexts, just a thoughts, thought of sharing with you.

Hope this thread will not be deleted and some would post some useful info in the subject of the thread.

Best regards,
JR


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2013)

Like I've said, instead of dragging up old posts and trying to hijack them for your own needs which deviates from the thread how about creating your own thread?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

jre05 said:


> Hey, I have been taught that, its impudent to start a sentence with "And" in certain contexts, just a thoughts, thought of sharing with you.
> 
> Best regards,
> JR


It's also pretty hypocritical to criticise someone's English when yours isn't so great either. Just a thought.


----------



## kwaustralia (Nov 30, 2015)

Hi All, 

I read the queries here and answers. 
Need some clarification if someone can help:-
== 
>> My ACS result only talks about my Certification considered as a Diploma 

"Your ----- completed November 2013 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Diploma with a major in computing."

> Now do i need to mention my B.Tech in my Education file filling up EOI?
> What do you i choose in Education? A Bachelor's or a Diploma 
> Since, it says comparable to AQF diploma what option should i choose in the drop down, only diploma or AQF certificate?
> Will i have to say, Yes to Valid education in Australia?

Australian study requirement
Does the client meet the Australian study requirements for the Skilled Migration points test? NO
Has the client obtained credentialled community language qualifications?

Not sure if it should be yes or no in both of them 



Education History 
Has the client completed, or is currently enrolled in any studies at secondary level Yes
and above? YES 

Diploma 



Please suggest, i see cut off is going as 70 , i only score 60 points as per my calculation and EOI 

English - Superior - 20 
Age - 31 - 30
Diploma - 10 

They have not even considered my education as Engineering, and my Experience also they have reduced 5.5 yrs, only considering after 2015

Should i file ACS again?


----------

